# [ffmpeg] probleme de codec et [emerge world] ? (résolu)

## gentoonew

Bonjour,

certains d'entre vous m'ont deja aidé pour installer KDE je les remercie.

Je suis face a un nouveau soucis avec ffmpeg. Je l'ai installé en faisant "emerge ffmpeg" .

Ca fonctionne corectement sauf lorsque je veux encoder un MP4 en FLV, il me met unsuported codec (un truc du style).

en faisant un ffmpeg --formats , je vois le mp4 en D et pas en E...

donc je pense que le codec n'est pas installé...

Sauriez vous comment faire pour l'ajouter ?

faut il recompiler ? faut il desinstaller reinstaller ?

je ne sais trop que faire, et j'ai rien trouvé sur le net, alors peut etre que certains ici pourront m'aider  :Wink: 

Merci @ bientôt.Last edited by gentoonew on Wed Feb 21, 2007 10:29 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## d2_racing

Salut, tu devrais utiliser /etc/portage/package.use pour régler ton problème.

http://www.gentoo-portage.com/media-video/ffmpeg/USE#ptabs

Ajoute ceci dans ton fichier à mon avis:

media-video/ffmpeg  xvid

Et recompile :

emerge -puDNv world

----------

## gentoonew

merci pour ta reponse mais avant de faire une betise jai des questions.

- ce fichier /etc/portage/package.use n'existe pas chez moi, cest normal ?

- emerge -puDNv world ca met a jour tous mes programmes ? ca veut dire que ca risque de foutre en l'air certaines de mes configurations ? (apache, mysql etc..)

- si ca met a jour le ffmpeg, ca RAJOUTE les codecs XVID a l'existant, ou ca recompile uniquement ffmpeg avec xvid, et je perds ce que jai actuellement ?

- le merge est il long ?

désolé si je dis des betises, mais bon je suis tout neuf, a peine déballé dans le monde gentoo linux  :Smile: 

thanks

----------

## Tuxicomane

 *Quote:*   

> fichier /etc/portage/package.use n'existe pas chez moi, cest normal ? 

 

Oui.

 *Quote:*   

> emerge -puDNv world ca met a jour tous mes programmes ? ca veut dire que ca risque de foutre en l'air certaines de mes configurations ? (apache, mysql etc..) 

 Ça mets à jour ce qui doit être à jour, ça ne foutra pas en l'air tes config si tu te sers correctement de etc-update ou de dispatch-conf.

 *Quote:*   

> si ca met a jour le ffmpeg, ca RAJOUTE les codecs XVID a l'existant, ou ca recompile uniquement ffmpeg avec xvid, et je perds ce que jai actuellement ? 

 Ben, ça recompile tout ffmpeg, en rajoutant le support pour le xvid  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> le merge est il long ? 

 Ça dépend de ta machine, normalement c'est à peine plus long que ta première installation de ffmpeg.

 *Quote:*   

> désolé si je dis des betises, mais bon je suis tout neuf, a peine déballé dans le monde gentoo linux  

 C'est bien pour ça que je pense que tu devrais étudier la formidable doc à notre disposition   :Smile: 

----------

## _Seth_

 *gentoonew wrote:*   

> merci pour ta reponse mais avant de faire une betise jai des questions.
> 
> - ce fichier /etc/portage/package.use n'existe pas chez moi, cest normal ?

 

Ca fait tellement longtemps que je l'ai que je ne me souviens plus s'il est crée par défaut... en tout cas c'est pas grave, tu peux le créer sans soucis  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> - emerge -puDNv world ca met a jour tous mes programmes ? ca veut dire que ca risque de foutre en l'air certaines de mes configurations ? (apache, mysql etc..)

 

Normalement non, car :

- si tu utilises dispatch-conf au lieu de etc-update, tu ne devrais pas rencontrer de problème. Tu peux voir ce qui change entre ton fichier de conf et le nouveau, et choisir ce que tu veux conserver (le tout est back-uppé par un cvs donc pas de soucis si tu fais des bêtises)

- si tu veux conserver certaines versions de tes programmes, par ex ne pas passer à la version 1.5 du programme bidule, tu peux ajouter dans /etc/pacakge.mask (à créer s'il n'existe pas) 

```
>= bidule-1.5
```

 *Quote:*   

> - si ca met a jour le ffmpeg, ca RAJOUTE les codecs XVID a l'existant, ou ca recompile uniquement ffmpeg avec xvid, et je perds ce que jai actuellement ?

 

euh, je comprends pas trop ta question, mais ça recompile ffmpeg en incluant le code (de ffmpeg) et les paquets nécessaires (les dépendances) pour gérer xvid.

 *Quote:*   

> - le merge est il long ?

 

en faisant un 

```
emerge -puDNv world
```

c'est équivalent à --pretend --update --deep (pour examiner les dépendances en  profondeur) --newuse (pour recompiler les paquets dont les useflag ont changé) --verbose, donc le temps vas dépendre du nombre de paquets à mettre à jour et du nombre de paquets dont les useflags ont changé (je suis pas sûr de ce que tu entends par merge)

Si tu ne veux pas faire de emerge -puvDN world, tu peux toujours recompiler seulement ffmpeg avec

```
emerge -v ffmpeg
```

EDIT : grillé !

----------

## d2_racing

Salut, je t'ai suggéré de faire emerge -puDNv world,  c'est pour être sûr que le support xvid va être installé correctement.

Car des fois, quand on ajoute un use spécifique à un package, des fois on est mieux de recompiler au cas où  :Smile: 

C'était juste une protection pour être certain que ton Gentoo soit intègre  :Smile: 

C'est vrai aussi que tu aurais pu ajouter ce use dans /etc/make.conf et là c'est obligation de faire emerge -puDNv world.

----------

## gentoonew

merci a tous pour vos réponses...!!!!

c'est super sympa.

bon alors, pour pas prendre de risques, je fait juste un 

emerge -v ffmpeg

et par la suite je ferais un dispatch   mais pour tout vous dire,

je le fait pas à tous les coup le etc-update, est - ce grave docteur ?

(bon ma machine n'a que 3 semaines, avec un gentoo 2.6, ssh, mysql, apache, php, kde, ffmpeg) rien de spécial ...

----------

## gentoonew

voila ce que j'ai :

```
 etc-update

Scanning Configuration files...

The following is the list of files which need updating, each

configuration file is followed by a list of possible replacement files.

1) /etc/cron.weekly/makewhatis (1)

2) /etc/man.conf (1)

Please select a file to edit by entering the corresponding number.

              (don't use -3 or -5 if you're unsure what to do)

              (-1 to exit) (-3 to auto merge all remaining files)

                           (-5 to auto-merge AND not use 'mv -i'):

```

j'ai rien fait encore.. j'ai trop peur 

et mince...

le format MP4 n'est toujours pas reconnu ..........

ouhla c'est parti en cacahuete   :Sad:   :Sad: 

meme le mpg , le avi n'est plus reconnu...

ffmpeg est mort :s need helpLast edited by gentoonew on Sat Feb 17, 2007 6:53 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Magic Banana

Comme les autres avant moi, je ne peux que te conseiller de lire de la documentation à commencer par notre Bible à tous : le manuel Gentoo.  :Twisted Evil: 

Voilà ainsi le chapitre évoquant etc-update et dispatch-conf et celui concernant l'utilisation de la variable USE.

Il n'y a pas à paniquer. Un peu de lecture te permettra de comprendre ce que tu fais et résoudra la majorité de tes ennuis. Pour le reste, la communauté peut toujours te filer un coup de main.  :Wink: 

----------

## gentoonew

je vais mourrir...

j'ai tout essayé , unmerge ffmpeg xivd, puis emmerge ffmpeg, mais ca n'arrange rien.

c'est toujours des formats inconnus   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Magic Banana

J'insiste : lis la documentation. Si tu l'avais fais tu nous donnerais des informations plus intéressantes que "je vais mourir, ça ne marche pô". Tu nous donnerais par exemple le contenu de ta variable USE...  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## blasserre

... ou le résultat d'un emerge -pv ffmpeg

----------

## gentoonew

ok alors je vais etre clair sans m'enerver  :Smile: 

je n'ai pas changer ma variable use entre ma premiere install et l'install de ce soir, la seule difference entre les 2 cest la recompilatiion avec loption xvid...

voila ce que me donne la commance :

```
pclinux ~ # emerge -pv ffmpeg

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20061016  USE="encode imlib ogg oss sdl truetype vorbis zlib -a52 -aac -amr -debug -doc -dts -ieee1394 -mmx -network -test -theora -threads -v4l -x264 -xvid" 0 kB

```

----------

## gentoonew

bon merci je retente une installe avec comme options :

media-video/ffmpeg a52 aac dts theora xvid x264

chose que je n'avais pas fait la premiere fois, je vous tiens au courant

EDIT :

donc voila, tous les paquets ont été reinstallés, et le probleme persiste.

tous les formats sont inconnus.

----------

## d2_racing

Ton package doit avoir une dépendance qui doit être recompilé aussi avec le nouveau use xvid pour que ¸a fonctionne.

Je suis certain qu'en ajoutant xvid dans ton fichier /etc/make.conf et en faisant emerge -puDNv world et en nous envoyant le résultat sur le forum, on va pouvoir t'aider sans problème.

----------

## d2_racing

Salut, je te sens insécure, alors je sais pas si ton système est assez fonctionnel, mais que dirais tu de prendre un backup de tout ça et de te créer un DVD par dessus le marché.

Si ça t'intéresse, tu peux suivre les indications et te créer un merveilleux Stage 5.

C'est comme faire un Ghost sous Windows, mais celui-ci utilise des instructions Linux Open Source  :Smile: 

Voici le lien : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-521120.html

Lâche pas:)

----------

## gentoonew

merci je vais faire le backup un fois ffmpeg rétabli :

voila pour la commande :

```
pclinux ~ # emerge -puDNv world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies... done!

[blocks B     ] sys-apps/coldplug (is blocking sys-fs/udev-103)

[blocks B     ] >=sys-fs/udev-089 (is blocking sys-apps/coldplug-20040920-r1)

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/zlib-1.2.3-r1 [1.2.3] USE="-build" 415 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/gpm-1.20.1-r5 [1.20.1-r4] 559 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/ncurses-5.5-r3 [5.5-r2] USE="gpm -bootstrap -build -debug -doc -minimal -nocxx -trace% -unicode" 2,259 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-shells/bash-3.1_p17 [3.1_p16] USE="nls -afs -bashlogger -vanilla%" 2,517 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gettext-0.16.1 [0.14.4] USE="nls -doc -emacs -nocxx%" 8,339 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gnuconfig-20060702 [20060227] 38 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/db-4.2.52_p4-r2 [4.2.52_p2-r1] USE="-bootstrap -doc -java -nocxx -tcl% -test%" 3,989 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8d [0.9.7j] USE="zlib -bindist -emacs -sse2% -test" 3,237 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-lang/python-2.4.3-r4 [2.4.3-r1] USE="berkdb gdbm ipv6 ncurses readline ssl -bootstrap -build -doc -nocxx -tk% -ucs2" 7,827 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/perl-cleaner-1.04.3 [1.04] 5 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-misc/pax-utils-0.1.15 [0.1.13] USE="-caps" 52 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/sed-4.1.5 [4.1.4-r1] USE="nls -static" 780 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/portage-2.1.1-r2 [2.1-r2] USE="-build -doc" LINGUAS="-pl" 295 kB

*** Portage will stop merging at this point and reload itself,

    then resume the merge.

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/texinfo-4.8-r5 [4.8-r2] USE="nls -build -static" 1,486 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/help2man-1.36.4 [1.33.1] USE="nls" 83 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/groff-1.19.2-r1 [1.19.1-r2] USE="X -cjk%" 2,835 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/man-pages-2.42 [2.33] USE="nls" 1,777 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.17-r2 [2.6.11-r2] USE="-gcc64%" 40,346 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/com_err-1.39 [1.38] USE="nls" 3,608 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/ss-1.39 [1.38] USE="nls" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.39 [1.38-r1] USE="nls -static" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/util-linux-2.12r-r4 [2.12r-r3] USE="crypt nls perl -old-crypt -static" 1,504 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/gzip-1.3.5-r10 [1.3.5-r8] USE="nls -build -pic -static" 323 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.9-r1 [2.8.9] USE="nls python" 562 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/pam-0.78-r5 [0.78-r3] USE="berkdb -nis -pam_chroot -pam_console -pam_timestamp -pwdb" 6,346 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/timezone-data-2006p [2006a] USE="nls%" 336 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/bison-2.2 [2.1] USE="nls -static" 1,052 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/findutils-4.3.2 [4.1.20-r2] USE="nls -static" 1,276 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/binutils-config-1.9-r3 [1.8-r7] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/mpfr-2.2.0_p16 [2.2.0_p10] 738 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gcc-config-1.3.14 [1.3.13-r3] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gcc-4.1.1-r3 [4.1.1] USE="fortran gtk nls -bootstrap -build -doc -gcj -hardened -ip28 -ip32r10k -mudflap -multislot -nocxx -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -test% -vanilla" 38,324 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/glibc-2.3.6-r5 [2.3.6-r4] USE="nls -build -erandom -glibc-compat20 -glibc-omitfp -hardened -profile" 15,523 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r12 [1.60-r11] USE="nls -static" 297 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/kbd-1.12-r8 [1.12-r6] USE="nls" 867 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/busybox-1.2.2.1 [1.1.3] USE="-debug -make-symlinks -netboot -savedconfig -static" 1,380 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/gawk-3.1.5-r2 [3.1.5-r1] USE="nls" 2,256 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/tar-1.16-r2 [1.15.1-r1] USE="nls -static" 1,743 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/shadow-4.0.18.1 [4.0.15-r2] USE="cracklib% nls pam -nousuid -skey" 1,480 kB

[ebuild   R   ] net-www/apache-2.0.58-r2  USE="apache2* ssl -debug -doc -ldap -mpm-itk -mpm-leader -mpm-peruser -mpm-prefork -mpm-threadpool -mpm-worker -static-modules -threads" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/coreutils-6.4 [5.94-r1] USE="nls -acl -static" 5,216 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.6 [1.12.1] USE="-bootstrap -build -static -unicode" 216 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/module-init-tools-3.2.2-r1 [3.2.1] USE="-no-old-linux%" 394 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/file-4.18 [4.17-r1] USE="python" 523 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/popt-1.10.7 [1.7-r1] USE="nls" 711 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/rsync-2.6.9-r1 [2.6.8-r2] USE="ipv6 -acl -static -xinetd" 792 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/debianutils-2.15-r1 [2.15] USE="-build -static" 181 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/udev-103 [087-r1] 195 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/make-3.81 [3.80-r4] USE="nls -static" 1,124 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.18-r6  USE="-build -symlink*" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-editors/nano-2.0.1 [1.3.11-r2] USE="ncurses nls spell -debug -justify -minimal -slang -unicode" 1,268 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/hdparm-6.6 [6.3] 44 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/openssh-4.5_p1 [4.3_p2-r1] USE="X% pam tcpd -X509 -chroot -hpn -kerberos -ldap -libedit -skey -smartcard -static" 943 kB

Total size of downloads: 166,084 kB

```

----------

## Tuxicomane

Salut,

À mon avis, commences déjà à mettre à jour tout ton système, tu y verras déjà plus clair  :Wink: 

----------

## d2_racing

```
pclinux ~ # emerge -puDNv world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies... done!

[blocks B     ] sys-apps/coldplug (is blocking sys-fs/udev-103)

[blocks B     ] >=sys-fs/udev-089 (is blocking sys-apps/coldplug-20040920-r1)

```

[/quote]

Tout d'abord, tu dois enlever le package coldplug.

Alors fais ceci en root :

```

#emerge -pCv coldplug

#emerge -C coldplug

#rc-update del coldplug boot

```

Ensuite tu referas un emerge -puDNv world et post le résultat s.v.p.  :Smile: 

----------

## gentoonew

ok je vais le faire mais avant toute chose, je ne sais pas pourquoi, le avi mpeg remarge et

le mp4 aussi

donc la recompilation a finalement marché.

dois je tout de meme faire le emerge world ?

----------

## Tuxicomane

Je te le conseille grandement   :Smile: 

----------

## d2_racing

 *Tuxicomane wrote:*   

> Je te le conseille grandement  

 

C'est dans ton intérêt d'avoir une Gentoo en ordre avant de prendre un backup  Stage 5  :Smile: 

----------

## gentoonew

ok je finis de mettre a jour comme il faut ffmpeg (la il me manque les fichiers pour le AMR) et si tout fonctionne, 

je fais un world et je poste ici.

merci

----------

## gentoonew

ok alors pour mon ffmpeg cest bon recompilé avec le flag AMR etc... 

en ce qui concerne l emerge world ,

voici ce que ca donne :

```
 pclinux test # emerge -pCv coldplug 

>>> These are the packages that would be unmerged:

 sys-apps/coldplug

    selected: 20040920-r1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

>>> 'Selected' packages are slated for removal.

>>> 'Protected' and 'omitted' packages will not be removed.

pclinux test # emerge -C coldplug

 sys-apps/coldplug

    selected: 20040920-r1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

>>> 'Selected' packages are slated for removal.

>>> 'Protected' and 'omitted' packages will not be removed.

>>> Waiting 5 seconds before starting...

>>> (Control-C to abort)...

>>> Unmerging in: 5 4 3 2 1 

>>> Unmerging sys-apps/coldplug-20040920-r1...

No package files given... Grabbing a set.

--- cfgpro obj /etc/init.d/coldplug

--- cfgpro dir /etc/init.d

--- !empty dir /etc

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

 * IMPORTANT: 2 config files in /etc need updating.

 * Type emerge --help config to learn how to update config files.

pclinux test # rc-update del coldplug boot 

 * 'coldplug' not found in any of the specified runlevels

pclinux test # rc-update del coldplug      

 * 'coldplug' removed from the following runlevels: default

pclinux test # emerge -puDNv world 

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/zlib-1.2.3-r1 [1.2.3] USE="-build" 415 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/gpm-1.20.1-r5 [1.20.1-r4] 559 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/ncurses-5.5-r3 [5.5-r2] USE="gpm -bootstrap -build -debug -doc -minimal -nocxx -trace% -unicode" 2,259 kB 

[ebuild     U ] app-shells/bash-3.1_p17 [3.1_p16] USE="nls -afs -bashlogger -vanilla%" 2,517 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gettext-0.16.1 [0.14.4] USE="nls -doc -emacs -nocxx%" 8,339 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gnuconfig-20060702 [20060227] 38 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/db-4.2.52_p4-r2 [4.2.52_p2-r1] USE="-bootstrap -doc -java -nocxx -tcl% -test%" 3,989 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8d [0.9.7j] USE="zlib -bindist -emacs -sse2% -test" 3,237 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-lang/python-2.4.3-r4 [2.4.3-r1] USE="berkdb gdbm ipv6 ncurses readline ssl -bootstrap -build -doc -nocxx -tk% -ucs2" 7,827 kB 

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/perl-cleaner-1.04.3 [1.04] 5 kB 

[ebuild     U ] app-misc/pax-utils-0.1.15 [0.1.13] USE="-caps" 52 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/sed-4.1.5 [4.1.4-r1] USE="nls -static" 780 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/portage-2.1.1-r2 [2.1-r2] USE="-build -doc" LINGUAS="-pl" 295 kB 

*** Portage will stop merging at this point and reload itself,

    then resume the merge.

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/texinfo-4.8-r5 [4.8-r2] USE="nls -build -static" 1,486 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/help2man-1.36.4 [1.33.1] USE="nls" 83 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/groff-1.19.2-r1 [1.19.1-r2] USE="X -cjk%" 2,835 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/man-pages-2.42 [2.33] USE="nls" 1,777 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.17-r2 [2.6.11-r2] USE="-gcc64%" 40,346 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/com_err-1.39 [1.38] USE="nls" 3,608 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/ss-1.39 [1.38] USE="nls" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.39 [1.38-r1] USE="nls -static" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/util-linux-2.12r-r4 [2.12r-r3] USE="crypt nls perl -old-crypt -static" 1,504 kB 

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/gzip-1.3.5-r10 [1.3.5-r8] USE="nls -build -pic -static" 323 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.9-r1 [2.8.9] USE="nls python" 562 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/pam-0.78-r5 [0.78-r3] USE="berkdb -nis -pam_chroot -pam_console -pam_timestamp -pwdb" 6,346 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/timezone-data-2006p [2006a] USE="nls%" 336 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/bison-2.2 [2.1] USE="nls -static" 1,052 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/findutils-4.3.2 [4.1.20-r2] USE="nls -static" 1,276 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/binutils-config-1.9-r3 [1.8-r7] 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/mpfr-2.2.0_p16 [2.2.0_p10] 738 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gcc-config-1.3.14 [1.3.13-r3] 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gcc-4.1.1-r3 [4.1.1] USE="fortran gtk nls -bootstrap -build -doc -gcj -hardened -ip28 -ip32r10k -mudflap -multislot -nocxx -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -test% -vanilla" 38,324 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/glibc-2.3.6-r5 [2.3.6-r4] USE="nls -build -erandom -glibc-compat20 -glibc-omitfp -hardened -profile" 15,523 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r12 [1.60-r11] USE="nls -static" 297 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/kbd-1.12-r8 [1.12-r6] USE="nls" 867 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/busybox-1.2.2.1 [1.1.3] USE="-debug -make-symlinks -netboot -savedconfig -static" 1,380 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/gawk-3.1.5-r2 [3.1.5-r1] USE="nls" 2,256 kB 

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/tar-1.16-r2 [1.15.1-r1] USE="nls -static" 1,743 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/shadow-4.0.18.1 [4.0.15-r2] USE="cracklib% nls pam -nousuid -skey" 1,480 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] net-www/apache-2.0.58-r2  USE="apache2* ssl -debug -doc -ldap -mpm-itk -mpm-leader -mpm-peruser -mpm-prefork -mpm-threadpool -mpm-worker -static-modules -threads" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/coreutils-6.4 [5.94-r1] USE="nls -acl -static" 5,216 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.6 [1.12.1] USE="-bootstrap -build -static -unicode" 216 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/module-init-tools-3.2.2-r1 [3.2.1] USE="-no-old-linux%" 394 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/file-4.18 [4.17-r1] USE="python" 523 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/popt-1.10.7 [1.7-r1] USE="nls" 711 kB 

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/rsync-2.6.9-r1 [2.6.8-r2] USE="ipv6 -acl -static -xinetd" 792 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/debianutils-2.15-r1 [2.15] USE="-build -static" 181 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/udev-103 [087-r1] 195 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/make-3.81 [3.80-r4] USE="nls -static" 1,124 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.18-r6  USE="-build -symlink*" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] app-editors/nano-2.0.1 [1.3.11-r2] USE="ncurses nls spell -debug -justify -minimal -slang -unicode" 1,268 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/hdparm-6.6 [6.3] 44 kB 

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/openssh-4.5_p1 [4.3_p2-r1] USE="X% pam tcpd -X509 -chroot -hpn -kerberos -ldap -libedit -skey -smartcard -static" 943 kB 

Total size of downloads: 166,084 kB

```

----------

## Tuxicomane

Ben c'est bon, tu n'as plus de problèmes là non ?  :Wink: 

----------

## gentoonew

non il reste plus que ce emerge world a faire ou pas, si vous me le conseillez, je lance sans le -p c'est ca ?

sachant que j'ai pas fait de etc-update depuis un moment

----------

## Tuxicomane

Oui c'est ça !  :Smile: 

C'est juste une mise à jour, comme tu la ferait avec n'importe quelle autre distrib'.

----------

## gentoonew

allez je lance, mais bon 166mega, c'est pas fait en 2 mn...

----------

## Tuxicomane

Non, surtout que tu mets à jour gcc et la glibc entre autres   :Very Happy: 

Pour plus tard, si tu veux connaître approximativement les temps de compil' je te conseille d'installer genlop  :Smile: 

Ça permet de prévoir du temps à l'avance ^^

----------

## d2_racing

Bon c'est parti, tu vas en avoir pour quelques heures je pense  :Smile: 

----------

## gentoonew

tu m'étonnes, ca s'arrete pas là  :Smile: 

je suis dans glibc actuellement ......

sinon question bete, toutes ces install avec emerge, ca me crée des fichiers temporaires, ou des repertoires temporaires qu'il aut nettoyer par la suite?

----------

## Tuxicomane

Non, il me semble que ça se nettoie tout seul après chaque installation  :Smile: 

----------

## blasserre

 *Tuxicomane wrote:*   

> Non, il me semble que ça se nettoie tout seul après chaque installation 

 

sauf quand ça plante... là c'est à toi d'aller vider /var/tmp/portage/

----------

## Temet

Pas la peine, tu relances emerge... quand il ne trouve rien à faire, il te demande si tu veux vider le cache  :Wink: 

----------

## gentoonew

voila apres emerge world j'en refais un et ya encore des trucs   :Rolling Eyes: 

```
pclinux ~ # emerge -puDNv world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] perl-core/Test-Harness-2.56  USE="(-minimal%)" 63 kB

[ebuild   R   ] perl-core/PodParser-1.32  USE="(-minimal%)" 91 kB

[ebuild   R   ] dev-perl/Locale-gettext-1.05  USE="(-minimal%)" 7 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/sysvinit-2.86-r5  USE="(-ibm) (-selinux) -static (-bootstrap%) (-build%)" 100 kB

Total size of downloads: 263 kB

```

ok maintenant jai :

```
 * IMPORTANT: 36 config files in /etc need updating.
```

mais si on peut m'aider ce serait sympa :

```
pclinux test # etc-update

Scanning Configuration files...

Automerging trivial changes in: /etc/etc-update.conf

Automerging trivial changes in: /etc/host.conf

Automerging trivial changes in: /etc/make.conf.example

Automerging trivial changes in: /etc/nanorc

Automerging trivial changes in: /etc/conf.d/net.example

Automerging trivial changes in: /etc/init.d/nscd

Automerging trivial changes in: /etc/nsswitch.conf

Automerging trivial changes in: /etc/rc.conf

Automerging trivial changes in: /etc/ssh/ssh_config

Automerging trivial changes in: /etc/conf.d/sshd

The following is the list of files which need updating, each

configuration file is followed by a list of possible replacement files.

 1) /etc/skel/.bashrc (1)

 2) /etc/apache2/vhosts.d/00_default_vhost.conf (1)

 3) /etc/udev/rules.d/50-udev.rules (1)

 4) /etc/ssl/misc/CA.pl (1)

 5) /etc/ssl/misc/CA.sh (1)

 6) /etc/DIR_COLORS (1)

 7) /etc/conf.d/apache2 (1)

 8) /etc/bash/bashrc (1)

 9) /etc/init.d/bootmisc (1)

10) /etc/init.d/clock (1)

11) /etc/init.d/halt.sh (1)

12) /etc/init.d/hdparm (1)

13) /etc/conf.d/hostname (1)

14) /etc/apache2/httpd.conf (1)

15) /etc/inputrc (1)

16) /etc/conf.d/keymaps (1)

17) /etc/init.d/localmount (1)

18) /etc/login.defs (1)

19) /etc/cron.weekly/makewhatis (1)

20) /etc/man.conf (1)

21) /etc/init.d/net.lo (1)

22) /etc/ssl/openssl.cnf (1)

23) /etc/conf.d/rc (1)

24) /etc/init.d/shutdown.sh (1)

25) /etc/init.d/sshd (1)

26) /etc/ssh/sshd_config (1)

Please select a file to edit by entering the corresponding number.

              (don't use -3, -5, -7 or -9 if you're unsure what to do)

              (-1 to exit) (-3 to auto merge all remaining files)

                           (-5 to auto-merge AND not use 'mv -i')

                           (-7 to discard all updates)

                           (-9 to discard all updates AND not use 'rm -i'):

```

[/post]Last edited by gentoonew on Tue Feb 20, 2007 11:32 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Tuxicomane

Euh ouais bizarre que ça ne l'ai pas emergé avant, mais bon vas y  :Wink: 

Et surtout n'oublies pas le etc-update (ou dispatch-conf ) si nécessaire !

----------

## gentoonew

voir plus haut pr le etc update  :Smile: 

----------

## Temet

 *Tuxicomane wrote:*   

> Euh ouais bizarre que ça ne l'ai pas emergé avant, mais bon vas y 
> 
> Et surtout n'oublies pas le etc-update (ou dispatch-conf ) si nécessaire !

 

Ptet pas, y avait une mise à jour de portage dans son update du world, avec apparemment un changement sur le flag "minimal".

Pour l'etc-update, tu fais ce qui est marqué!

Tu tapes le numéro du fichier ... au hasard tu commences par "1".

Il va te montrer les différences entre les fichiers. (touche "q" pour sortir)

A toi de voir si tu mets la configuration à jour ou pas.

En principe, si t'as jamais modifié le fichier, tu le mets à jour (choix "1").

Si tu ne veux pas, choix "2".

et tu fais ça pour tous les fichiers!

----------

## gentoonew

ok merci jai mis a jour a peu pres ce que je connaissais et heuresement quon verifie sinon je perdais ma config apache etc....

mais il me reste ca je sais pas trop quoi faire: 

pclinux tmp # etc-update

Scanning Configuration files...

The following is the list of files which need updating, each

configuration file is followed by a list of possible replacement files.

 1) /etc/udev/rules.d/50-udev.rules (1)

 2) /etc/ssl/misc/CA.pl (1)

 3) /etc/ssl/misc/CA.sh (1)

 4) /etc/DIR_COLORS (1)

 5) /etc/init.d/halt.sh (1)

 6) /etc/init.d/hdparm (1)

 7) /etc/init.d/localmount (1)

 :Cool:  /etc/init.d/net.lo (1)

 9) /etc/conf.d/rc (1)

10) /etc/init.d/sshd (1)

----------

## Temet

A part  /etc/conf.d/rc , je pense que tu peux updater sans soucis.

Pour rc, va falloir regarder les parties qui t'intéressent.

----------

## gentoonew

bon merci a tous, ca fonctionne au top  :Smile: 

plus rien a updaté, et ffmpeg fonctionne parfaitement

je clos ( et j'ouvre un autre sujet pour un autre soucis)  :Smile: 

MERCI A TOUS

----------

## d2_racing

tu vérifiras ces 2 fichiers au cas où : 

/etc/conf.d/hostname

/etc/conf.d/keymaps

Le premier c'est pour le nom de ton ordi et le deuxième c'est pour ta disposition du clavier.Genre moi c'est fr-ca, tandis que toi ça peut être fr-fr.

Si tu vois que tu as des touches qui ne fonctionnent pas, regarde ce fichier.

----------

## gentoonew

merci mais justement durant le etc update, jai pas touché ces 2 fichiers car jai vu quil me repassait en US et en localhost  :Smile: 

merci

----------

